# Regeln einer elektrischen 7.5kW Heizung



## Löwensenft (27 November 2008)

Hi @ll,

ich möchte eine elektrische 7.5kW Starkstrom-Heizung per Siemens Logo ansteuern und bräuchte einen Gedankenaustausch bzgl. der Regelung. Als Eingang habe ich einen Pt100 Sensor, der per Messumwandler auf 0-10V gewandelt wird. Ich kann die drei Phasen der Heizung (natürlich) getrennt schalten. Da die Siemens Logo keine 400V Schaltvorgänge verträgt, sollen Solid State Relais zum Schalten der Phasen verwendet werden. Die SSRs werden per 24V DC geschaltet.

Soviel zum Hardwaretechnischen. Nun sei meine Solltemperatur 430°C. Wie schalte ich meine Heizung sinnvoll? Wähle ich für jede Phase eigene PWM-Einstellungen oder setze ich alle drei gleich (was vermutlich ein schlechteres Ergebnis gibt)? Wie sollten die PWM-Bereiche aussehen?

Oder ist das pulsweitenmodulieren eine ziemlich empirische Angelegenheit und ich kann die zu wählenden Einstellungen gar nicht (richtig) vorbestimmen?

Danke für eine Antwort.

Grüße
Max


----------



## mst (27 November 2008)

Hi,

erzähl mal mehr über die Anwendung.
Wenn es nicht zeitkritisch oder große und wechselnde Störgrößen sind, kann ich mir das durchaus mit 3 Verschiedenen Sollwerten bzw. Hysteresen vorstellen.


----------



## Löwensenft (27 November 2008)

Hi,

nun denn. Die Heizung steckt in einem Rohr mit den Maßen 120cm Höhe und 8,2cm Innendurchmesser. Im Prozess wird abwechselnd durch 3 Düsen SAE80 Schmieröl eingesprüht was somit verdampft, es entsteht Ölnebel. Nach einer gewissen Zeit wird das Rohr mit Stickstoff gespült und dient gleichzeitig als Inertgas, sodass der Ölnebel nicht explosiv wird.

Die Einspritzdauer der einzelnen Düsen, sowie die Spülzeit sind nicht festgelegt.

Wichtig für das Gerät ist, dass die Temperatur stets über ca. 400°C bleibt.

Grüße
Max


----------



## s.leuschke (27 November 2008)

Ich hätte als Ansatz diesen Vorschlag.

Isttemp kleiner als 410 Grad - Heizung ein
Isttemp grösser als 430 Grad - Heizung aus

Das ganze immer etwas Zeitverzögert, damit die Schütze nicht falttern.

Oder Isttemp kleiner als 430 - Phase 1 ein
                                420 - Phase 1+2 ein
                                410 - Phase 1+2+3 ein

Zu bedenken, dass so ne Heizung träge sein kann, also Einschaltpunkt beachten.

Aber Möglichkeiten gibts viele.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Löwensenft (27 November 2008)

Hi!

Ok, also war meine Überlegung scheinbar richtig, das freut mich. *g* Ich denke der Rest ist dann wirklich nur durch Ausprobieren zu bekommen.

Falls jemand aber noch ne andere Idee hat, immer her damit! 

Grüße
Max


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 November 2008)

... es könnte sogar schon reichen, wenn du (bei stern-geschalteter Heizung) einfach nur eine Phase wegnimmst. Damit reduzierst du die Leistungsabgabe der Heizung auf die Hälfte, die Widerstände sind aber immer noch alle im Betrieb ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## kiestumpe (28 November 2008)

Löwensenft schrieb:


> Hi @ll,
> 
> ich möchte eine elektrische 7.5kW Starkstrom-Heizung per Siemens Logo ansteuern und bräuchte einen Gedankenaustausch bzgl. der Regelung. Als Eingang habe ich einen Pt100 Sensor, der per Messumwandler auf 0-10V gewandelt wird. Ich kann die drei Phasen der Heizung (natürlich) getrennt schalten. Da die Siemens Logo keine 400V Schaltvorgänge verträgt, sollen Solid State Relais zum Schalten der Phasen verwendet werden. Die SSRs werden per 24V DC geschaltet.
> 
> ...



Moment, irgendwie versteht ich das nicht ganz, auf der einen Seite sprichst du von PWM, auf der anderen Seite von SSR ?!?
Meinst du mit PWM eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung (gibt's ja auch 3-phasig)?
Deine Kompensationsleistung bzw. EMV muss ja auch noch stimmen, da ist es fraglich, ob die unsymmetrische Ansteuerung wirklich Vorteile bringt. Anschnittsteuerung vorrausgesetzt (ich gehe mal davon aus) hast du doch ca. alle 3,6 ms den nächsten Schaltvorgang, also dynamik mehr als genug.

hth


----------



## TommyG (28 November 2008)

Hmmmm,

heißt PWM net Pulsweitenmodulation, also Wellenpaketsteuerung?

Für mich wäre da ein SSR an einem Ausgang, dann aber ein Thermocouple, z. B. Typ K die Wahl. Ich würde alle drei Phasen schalten, bei nur 7,5kW ist Schieflage zwar noch kein großes Prob, aber zu Regelung sind PID's an einem SSR eigentlich ja Stand der Technik. 

Wie flott reagiert denn dass System, also von 300 auf 400°C z.B.?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Ludewig (29 November 2008)

Kenne Logo nicht, aber bei einer easy würde ich denken:
Temperatur->Analogeingang-> PID-Regler->PWM-Ausgang->dreiphasiges Halbleiterrelais. 
Sind da alles fertige Bausteine. Ein bisschen an den Parameter spielen und fertig?


----------



## Otti20vt (5 Dezember 2008)

Salü

Wenn man bei der Heizung 3 einzelne Heizelemente hat, dann würde ich die jeweils dazu oder abschalten.


----------



## s.leuschke (6 Dezember 2008)

wurde bereits in Erwägung gezogen.


----------



## Friese_250 (11 Dezember 2008)

*tip*

moin moin,
ich hatte in Taiwan einige Heizungen, ca. 320 , zu regeln.

mal ein kurzer Auszug aus dem E-Plan:

Heater_elektr_Ansteuerung.jpg (84,3 KB)


und hier das Solid State Relays als PDF

CARLO GAVAZZI.pdf (151,1 KB)


und hier mal ein Blick in den Reinraum 

DSCN4474.JPG (179,8 KB)


Die Heizungen wurden Modulweise über ein Schütz fürs "einschalten vorbereitet", und über das Solid State Relais dann fürs Regeln ein und ausgeschaltet.


Gruß aus der friesischen Tiefebene
Friese

ok die Dateien sind doppelt da   verspreche Besserung


----------

